# Shootout in Reynosa



## 7point62 (Feb 28, 2009)

One of the drug traffickers shot down in Reynosa during a firefight with cops. (I got dibs on his boots.) This happened Tuesday. 






Reynosa is across from McAllen, TX. They probably bought these weapons at Walmart in McAllen, because, like all good Mexican drug cartel hitmen, they buy their weapons at gunstores in the US. Think how peaceful Mexico will be when all Americans are disarmed.  

This was the dopers SUV. 







They all had some nice boots, man. You gotta hand it to cartel torpedos, they like the stylin zapatos.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 28, 2009)

Better kit than a lot of US soldiers are packing, and we all know where this kit comes from…

Interesting that they still had their boots on, I am sure that they showed up at the morgue bare foot, with a few more holes in them. ;)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 1, 2009)

Good - fuck 'em.  The Mexican govt should be hammering those guys mercilessly.  Anything less will result in defeat.


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 1, 2009)

Hope no cops were killed/wounded. 
Respect to those who do their best to bring law and order back there.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 1, 2009)

One wonders how many might have been local COPs, besides being on the Drug Lords payroll. Mexican LE is pretty corrupt, especially at the municipal level.


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 3, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> One wonders how many might have been local COPs, besides being on the Drug Lords payroll. Mexican LE is pretty corrupt, especially at the municipal level.





Very true, Trip. But there are many honest cops, too, and to be honest in that environment takes _juevos de acero_ ...balls of steel.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 3, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> One wonders how many might have been local COPs, besides being on the Drug Lords payroll. Mexican LE is pretty corrupt, especially at the municipal level.



I read that the Army would round up a entire police station,  then sift the bad guys out.   At least they are finally going at corruption.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 3, 2009)

Damn!  

Things are getting bad up here too.  Just got an email that someone tried to kill a Officer and K9 in West Columbia, S.C., for initiation to a gang (Hispanic).


----------



## pardus (Mar 3, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Damn!
> 
> Things are getting bad up here too.  Just got an email that someone tried to kill a Officer and K9 in West Columbia, S.C., for initiation to a gang (Hispanic).



WOW, thats ballsy and scary.

I talked with someone in NYC who talked about a latin gang initiation, you have to slash the face of a woman or a child to get into the gang...

I see no problem at all with shooting these fucks in the back of the head and dumping them in a sewer. >:{


----------



## dusty (Mar 4, 2009)

These guys look like they used to be pretty tuff.


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 4, 2009)

They had good haircuts.


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2009)

They look like targets to me, clown targets...


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 9, 2009)

dusty said:


> These guys look like they used to be pretty tuff.


 
:uhh:,,,,:uhh:,,,,:uhh:   BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:)


----------

